# KarmaFX Modular 2 (APD)



## freecham (Feb 23, 2022)

I must confess that I did not know this modular synth until the actual deal on APD. I think it has a very good "hardware vibe sound" and the interface is very intuitive. There are many modules for sound : osc, sampler, additive, granular sampler, FM and great filters. The interface is very well designed. The presets have been programmed for EDM/trance but you can download more various banks directly from the synth. 
Love the arps (very TB-303) and there are many interesting sounds to start with. You can use the FX modular for audio/Midi. APD offers it for another 5 days for 40 $ (https://audioplugin.deals/synth-modular-2-by-karmafx/). There is a demo version on the official website : https://karmafx.net/products.
Here a little demo test with some presets :


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 26, 2022)

Well, the price is right. But what does this add if you already have several modular platforms - Reaktor, Voltage Modular, Softube, Multiphonics CV?


----------



## freecham (Feb 26, 2022)

I just have Voltage modular Ignite but i prefer the sound and workflow of KarmaFX modular. It has its own character. The ecosystem is closed compared to softube but the modules and the possibilities of modulations are wild. Worth trying the demo.


----------



## LA68 (Mar 10, 2022)

For those that missed the deal, it's still 50% off at the kvr marketplace at the moment. 99$ is still an OK deal IMO. I think it's a fun synth despite the age, easy to use, sounds good, lots of possibilities.

The 50% discount puts it in the same price range as MUX, though...also one to consider.


----------



## tressie5 (May 14, 2022)

You know, I'm willing to bet that Softube Modular, VCV Rack, Cherry Audio Voltage, Reaktor 6, etc are popular because they look good, like real hardware on your computer. Looks are just as important for sales as sound, and I'm guessing that's why both KarmaFX and SoloRack, with their cloned interface modules, get very little love.


----------



## freecham (May 17, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> You know, I'm willing to bet that Softube Modular, VCV Rack, Cherry Audio Voltage, Reaktor 6, etc are popular because they look good, like real hardware on your computer. Looks are just as important for sales as sound, and I'm guessing that's why both KarmaFX and SoloRack, with their cloned interface modules, get very little love.


you are probably right, but it's a shame to stop at the look. KarmaFX has 5 skins and even if the modules have the same appearance, I find them beautiful (Neo skin)


----------



## tressie5 (May 17, 2022)

It's a little too early/premature to predict, but I think Cardinal Rack will eventually win the virtual modular war. Why?
1. It's free.
2. It looks good, that is, the modules are multi-colored and varied in appearance.
3. It sounds good.
4. It's relatively easy to use.
5. It loads VCV presets (although I haven't gotten any to work yet!)
6. Did I mention it has about 500 modules, or something ridiculous, like that?

Right now, it's shortcomings are:
1. VST3 implementation doesn't work, so when it's idle, there's still a bit of a load on your CPU.
2. That dang resizer defaults to 100% every time you load it up. I prefer 120%.
3. There are no presets to learn from.
4. The modules don't come with instructions. Damned if I know what all those abbreviations mean.


----------



## LA68 (May 17, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> It's a little too early/premature to predict, but I think Cardinal Rack will eventually win the virtual modular war. Why?
> 1. It's free.
> 2. It looks good, that is, the modules are multi-colored and varied in appearance.
> 3. It sounds good.
> ...


I feel like Cardinal has a different purpose than the KarmaFX Modular or MUX - if it is at war, it's rather with VCV2 or Softube Modular. KarmaFX Synth isn't a Eurorack-style synth and it's not trying to be one either. That's one of the reasons why I picked it, actually.


----------



## tressie5 (May 17, 2022)

I wasn't familiar with MUX so I just looked it up. At first glance, it looks like Hyperion. Nevertheless, might be interesting to give it a looksee.


----------



## LA68 (May 17, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I wasn't familiar with MUX so I just looked it up. At first glance, it looks like Hyperion. Nevertheless, might be interesting to give it a looksee.


It's a nice little modular environment. One of the fun things about it is that you can use your VST plugins as modules, while KarmaFX is a closed system.


----------



## freecham (Aug 8, 2022)

The deal for karmaFX at 39,99 $ is back at audioplugin.deals until august 21.


----------

